# 2Buck come in here.....



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Look what I just ordered to play around with: since you didn't want to get me one for my b-day :whistling2:


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Gosh that was a small picture. I looked for the cheapest S.O.B. I could find. Got this 11x4.5" flat trowel for under $10! My dad said he wanted to see if he could still use one so I ordered one for us to play.... I mean work with


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Found a bigger pic....


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

10$!?
Sweet! That thing will be good for scraping floors..:whistling2:


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

PrecisionTaping said:


> 10$!?
> Sweet! That thing will be good for scraping floors..:whistling2:


:lol:


----------



## DLSdrywall (May 22, 2012)

now you just have to learn how to use it
:yes:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

And here i was thinking from the title of this thread it would be a pic of a sheeps behind :whistling2:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

cazna said:


> And here i was thinking from the title of this thread it would be a pic of a sheeps behind :whistling2:


If it was, 2buck would have been here long ago :whistling2:


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

PrecisionTaping said:


> If it was, 2buck would have been here long ago :whistling2:


lol, and I may use it to scrape some floors. I wasn't about to drop $40 on a trowel.


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

DLSdrywall said:


> now you just have to learn how to use it
> :yes:


True statement. I think I will be able to get it pretty quickly though. Same basic principles as a knife I'm guessing.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

thefinisher said:


> Look what I just ordered to play around with: since you didn't want to get me one for my b-day :whistling2:


Thats big boy toy







I would of sent you something like this for your B day









But maybe if you run to your daddy, he can run it for you


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

thefinisher said:


> lol, and I may use it to scrape some floors. I wasn't about to drop $40 on a trowel.


tap it in the middle if you drop it, will straighten it out


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> tap it in the middle if you drop it, will straighten it out


drop as spend lol, but ok thanks. It is a cheap trowel but its made by marshalltown so it can't be that bad I'm guessing.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

thefinisher said:


> drop as spend lol, but ok thanks. It is a cheap trowel but its made by marshalltown so it can't be that bad I'm guessing.


I like marshalltown trowels! :yes:


----------



## harvey randall (Nov 23, 2010)

*2 buck*

thats funny, thanks, although at the expense of the finisher, its damb funny.


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> Thats big boy toy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will let him try it out, he is the one wondering if he could still use one since he hasn't used one in a couple decades lol. I figured for $10 it was a good deal and I would at least get a rise out of some you trowel guys


----------



## gam026 (Aug 14, 2011)

thefinisher said:


> drop as spend lol, but ok thanks. It is a cheap trowel but its made by marshalltown so it can't be that bad I'm guessing.


Nope your guessing wrong. Theirs a reason it's 10 bucks. Don't be cheap get a proper trowel if your serious about trying it. Then you won't have an excuse when your flats look like [email protected]$. Lol.


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

gam026 said:


> Nope your guessing wrong. Theirs a reason it's 10 bucks. Don't be cheap get a proper trowel if your serious about trying it. Then you won't have an excuse when your flats look like [email protected]$. Lol.


It isn't going to be a daily used tool. If the blade is flat then why would I have problems?


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

thefinisher said:


> It isn't going to be a daily used tool. If the blade is flat then why would I have problems?


You're not. There are a lot of things that go into a _good _trowel, but for checking out efficiency in application it doesn't matter.......too much.

Here's what I've learned:



wider is better. 5" trowels give more leverage and working room at wall/ceiling junctions.
the right amount of flexibility in the steel is important, and it's good to have a stiffy D) and a semi-flexy.
There are other things but I'm drawing a blank right now. I just woke up a few minutes ago. Other guys can add what they want.
Just don't be too disappointed if you make a mess at first.........because chances are pretty good you will.


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

SlimPickins said:


> You're not. There are a lot of things that go into a _good _trowel, but for checking out efficiency in application it doesn't matter.......too much.
> 
> Here's what I've learned:
> 
> ...


 
I'm banking on making a mess right now lol. But I think I will get the basics of it pretty quickly.


----------

